# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Thiết bị đo nhiệt độ lạ TempTale4

## danasafa

Kiếm được cái thiết bị đo này mà không biết sử dụng như thế nào bác nào biết chỉ với.

----------


## danasafa

P_20171022_152540 by Đạt Hồ Bá, trên Flickr

----------


## solero

Up ảnh trực tiếp lên diễn đàn ý. Up linh tinh có lên được đâu.

----------

